# The 4th Kind



## Man18 (Jan 25, 2010)

Was fuckin scary, like hardcore scary. Aliens freak me the fuck out anyway but it was really scary.


----------



## Man18 (Jan 30, 2010)

scary fuckin movie


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Jan 30, 2010)

I think we got it the first time, never even heard of the movie.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 30, 2010)

LOL! Its fake movie anyway.


----------



## luke_c (Jan 30, 2010)

Saw a CAM, but yeah, I know what you mean, really freaky stuff, shouldn't of been rated a 12, at least a 15, but if you think this is scary, try watching Paranormal activity...


----------



## Man18 (Jan 30, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> LOL! Its fake movie anyway.


LOL guess what most movies are did you think that fantastic four was a guy running around with a really good camera angle? or that starwars is a history documentary? 

I saw paranormal activity but cut it off like 3/4 of the way through because a door swinging open by itsself isnt really scary, aliens freak me out i probably posted it already but signs still freaks me out.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 2, 2010)

Saw it at the cinema ages back.

Tedious, boring and predictable.


----------



## WildWon (Feb 2, 2010)

Master Shake said:
			
		

> The Highlander was a documentary, and the events were filmed in real time!




I'm not a fan of a lot of hand-cam FPR (first person running 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) movies. At all. If i want a documentary, i want to learn REAL information. Not some horseshit script. Blaire Witch was ass (scary-as-fuck final scene, but the other XX minutes until the end were utterly ridiculous.), Paranormal Activity looks like a snore (i haven't seen it, Wife® wants to, so we'll snag it soon, and i'll give it a chance... but yea), and The 4th Kind doesn't look like ANYTHING i'd want to see (unless Mila Jovavich gets nekkid in it... but i doubt it, and that's what 5th Element and the RE series is good for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Cloverfield was only half decent because of the viral marketing behind it. GREAT use of that. And the concept was decent... just a BS watch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do have one exception to my Hand-Cam hatred though. Rec. Go find it and watch it NOW. Very well done. (It's Rec. like "record" on a camcorder). Spanish language, redone in the US as Quarantine (haven't seen that yet, will soon, but loved Rec too much that i don't want to ruin it yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), but go watch the original. Fantastic explanation at the end of the film.

Sorry. Back on topic. Yea, 4th Kind... i may see, but my hopes are low.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 2, 2010)

REC was excellent, the American remake...not so.

The Last Broadcast is probably the best of the "cam" films and was out a year before Blair Witch, one of the best endings in the Thriller/Horror genre.


----------



## WildWon (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh shit. I take back the "one exception" statement. I have two. I REALLY enjoyed Diary of the Dead. I didn't think i would, but i picked it up uber-cheap, and ended up really enjoying it.

Also, i'll be seeing about snagging a copy of The Last Broadcast. Maybe that'll add a 3rd into my exception list (thus changing it into a "there are some decent ones and some shitty ones" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 2, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> (scary-as-fuck final scene, but the other XX minutes until the end were utterly ridiculous.), Paranormal Activity looks like a snore (i haven't seen it, Wife® wants to, so we'll snag it soon,



I really liked Paranormal Activity.  Boring as fuck for the first 20 mins or so while they character build but once it gets going it's great.  Relies totally on atmostphere, very few effects involved.  Some really creepy stuff as well, and a great non-Hollywood ending if you get the directors cut.  Stay away from the theatrical cut though.  The ending is ruined and dumbed down for the MTV generation.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 2, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> a great non-Hollywood ending if you get the directors cut.  Stay away from the theatrical cut though.  The ending is ruined and dumbed down for the MTV generation.


Plus one on that, I pirated it before seeing it at the cinema and its far better then what got put in the cinema, shit the original ending is the reason it got picked up in the first place.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 2, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ditto mate.  I downloaded the screener that was floating around and though it was great.  When some mates decided to make the trek to the flicks I tagged along.  If I'd have had Coke left in my cup at the end of the film I would've thrown it at the screen.  They need to stop using people with no brain power to screen test horror films.


----------



## Man18 (Feb 3, 2010)

aliens>all other movie monsters


----------



## WildWon (Feb 8, 2010)

Just watched Paranormal Activity (alternate cut). Yup, sucked balls. I wanted to beat the shit out of the guy, slap the shit out of the girl, and i wanted my money back for the FREE amount that i paid to pirate this. However, i'm glad Dave pointed me towards the Alternate version. I read about the other endings, and they sound worse than the one i watched.

And, as i've stated to The Trolley One®, I'm glad i saw it, so i can say "It sucks. No really, i saw it, it sucks. Yes, i saw the alternate ending. Still sucks."

The end.


----------

